# HELP!!! Why is my BSNL modem disconnecting always?



## koolbluez (Dec 14, 2006)

I recently took the DataOne connection and now always get disconnected frequently. It happens always, almost every 1/2 hr... 
Message got:*
              Connecting to communications device...
              Error 678: Remote computer didn't respond.*

Why is this piece of cr@p showing up always? What's the purpose of unlimited connections if this always gets disconnected!!! _*Is there a way out?
*_ 
Also my DLink ASDL modem gets heated within 5 hrs of usage. Is that common? Can i keep it on continually without any probs even though it gets heated? The ADSL and LAN lights blink rapidly sometimes continually. Is that a prob?

And is there any way of improving ADSL speeds? Please help...


----------



## n2casey (Dec 14, 2006)

First thing is to check the connections u have made. Be sure that u r using an ADSL splitter.
Which modem/router r u using, & how do u connect it via USB or LAN?


----------



## koolbluez (Dec 15, 2006)

DLink GLB 502T ADSL 2+ Router used. Bought recently. Connected via LAN.

I checked all connections again & again. No problems on that side.
Is it any settings fault? The same TCPIP settings are followed as everyones...
*www.ap.bsnl.co.in/internet/directly_modem_files/image006.jpg*www.ap.bsnl.co.in/internet/directly_modem_files/image008.jpg
Select ‘*Internet Protocol(TCP/IP)*’ and click on *Properties.
*Select ‘*Use      following IP address’*and enter 
IP address 192.168.1.3(other than 1),      
subnet mask 255.255.255.0, 
Default gatway 192.168.1.1, 
and enter      the DNS server IP addresses for 
Primary DNS as 61.1.96.69  and 
Secondary DNS as 61.1.96.71

Is it BSNL's fault?


----------



## ravi_9793 (Dec 15, 2006)

u sud cal bsnl customer care.......


----------



## dissel (Dec 15, 2006)

Do you have parallel line or any device connected in the line....like modem/cord less telephone set....sometimes...those device create this type of fault.

Earlier i suffered this problem....and changed the fancy handset with normal one....and detach my USB modem(though i can't use it after the BB modem installed,but it attached with PC)....and then the connection ROck.


----------



## koolbluez (Dec 15, 2006)

dissel, didn't get u on this one:


> ....and detach my USB modem(though i can't use it after the BB modem installed,but it attached with PC)....and then the connection ROck.



 But I do have a parallel connection to another normal phone, same as my main piece. No other sorta "fancy" handsets.

I also noticed that this happens regularly in the day time, rarely @ night. Is there a 100% remedy, like _re-connecting in case of disconnection till it connects again_ sorta thing.

Also the modem/router heats up to about 10 degrees (slightly above normal) on continual usage... say 14hrs.


----------



## goobimama (Dec 15, 2006)

There's a problem with that modem. My friend also had this disconnecting problems. He got it replaced. Either you get an older modem/version,  or I think they have a new one with the bug fixed. 

It might work flawlessly on other people's phone lines, but sometimes there's a conflict.


----------



## n2casey (Dec 15, 2006)

@ koolbluez

One more suggestion. Have u tried with settings *Obtain an IP address automatically*, if not then try it.
Be sure that ur phone is connected after ADSL splitter. There shudn't b any device connected with phone line before ADSL splitter.
Try changing ur ADSL splitter.


----------



## go4sumeet (Dec 15, 2006)

> I recently took the DataOne connection and now always get disconnected frequently. It happens always, almost every 1/2 hr...
> Message got:
> Connecting to communications device...
> Error 678: Remote computer didn't respond.
> ...


 
Well i too had exactly similar problem and had called the BSNL guy. On checking it was found that modem was faulty, u see its a chinese Huawei product ,so no gaurantee to it
By the way why dont u get ur modem replaced....no charge for it.
Just take your modem to BSNL office and they will provide u with its replacement immediately as yours as you said is a recent connection

Also abt the heating problem....Dont worry its a common thing observed & dosent cause any harm to the modem so u can continue using it that way.


----------



## techtronic (Dec 15, 2006)

Please disconnect your parallel telephone line 
I have Smart AX MT880 ADSL Modem
I used to have two phones,one in the ground floor and one in my room

Disconnections used to happen once in every 1/2 hours
So the moment I disconnected one telephone line,
its working without any disconnections


----------



## aryayush (Dec 15, 2006)

Disconnecting your parallel line will fix the problem. I had a parallel line connected too and it was very unreliable. Now that I have disconnected it from the other room, it is working perfectly for the past three months.
Also, please make sure that the air vents on the modem are not blocked. Preferably, keep it inclined against a wall.


----------



## keep_it_rl (Dec 15, 2006)

hey guys are router avilable im mkt....which can be used with bsnl connection if yes
which one do u suggest
fm vr can i  update the firmware of UT-300R2U
And can i schedule the computer to connect itself


----------

